# VZBV reicht Klage gegen Valve ein



## >M.Pain (30. Januar 2013)

Nachdem die Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (VZBV) letztes Jahr im September Valve abgemahnt hatte aufgrund der Neuen AGB`s die Valve eingeführt hatte,haben sie jetzt Klage vor dem Landgericht Berlin erhoben.

Abmahnung September 2012:
vzbv mahnt Spielehersteller Valve ab - Meldungen - Internet - Digitale Welt - Themen - vzbv

In der Klage die jetzt gegen Valve erhoben wurde geht es um die fehlende Möglichkeit seine Spiele weiterzuverkaufen. Obwohl der Europäische Gerichtshof am 03.07.2012 den weiterverkauf von Online Spielen klar bejaht hat ist dies bei Steam nicht ohne weiteres möglich.
Da wäre das Problem mit dem Account, laut den AGB von Valve ist es nicht möglich den Account zu verkaufen oder zu übertragen.

Laut einem Urteil vom Bundesgerichtshof,anlässlich einer Klage des VZBV bereits im Jahr 2010 entschied es dass es zulässig sei, dass ein für die Nutzung einer Software  erforderlicher Spieleraccount nicht übertragbar sei.

VZBV ist der Ansicht das Valve genau dies ausnutze, das Problem ist dass das gekaufte Spiel einen Key hat der dann an den Steam Acc gebunden ist und der weiterverkauf so unmöglich ist.

Klage gegen Valve:
Surfer haben Rechte - vzbv erhebt Klage gegen den Spielehersteller Valve

Mich persönlich würde es freuen sollten sie Erfolg haben. Ein Gesetz das den weiterverkauf von Online ACC ermöglicht wäre nicht schlecht.
Dann hätte z.B Sony in der EU keine Chance mehr ihr neues Patent zu Realisieren.
Sony reicht Patentantrag für Gebrauchtspielsperre ein - ComputerBase


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn sie es machen müssen, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da sie nur in den USA sitzen wird es so wohl so aussehen:

Publisher schreibt einen mind Preis vor, entweder Valves Anteil ist da mitdrin oder er kommt oben drauf, dazu kommt das was der Spieler haben will. So gibt es die Möglichkeit das Spiel zu verkaufen, aber die ist dann unattraktiv, da der Preis nahe am Neupreis  liegen wird. 
Dazu können dann noch Gebühren kommen, genauso die Bedingung das es im gleichen Land gekauft wurde, das man die Box wenn vorhanden vernichten muss, das Vorbestellter bzw. First Edition  DLC nicht übertragbar sind etc, Man kann das sehr lange weiterspinnen,


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie es machen müssen, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da sie nur in den USA sitzen wird es so wohl so aussehen:
> 
> Publisher schreibt einen mind Preis vor, entweder Valves Anteil ist da mitdrin oder er kommt oben drauf, dazu kommt das was der Spieler haben will. So gibt es die Möglichkeit das Spiel zu verkaufen, aber die ist dann unattraktiv, da der Preis nahe am Neupreis  liegen wird.
> Dazu können dann noch Gebühren kommen, genauso die Bedingung das es im gleichen Land gekauft wurde, das man die Box wenn vorhanden vernichten muss, das Vorbestellter bzw. First Edition  DLC nicht übertragbar sind etc, Man kann das sehr lange weiterspinnen,



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Sowas können sie zwar gern machen, nur lohnen wird sich das für den User nicht.
Edit: Wobei, man könnt vlt. 5 Euro sparen, wenn man das Spiel unbedingt sofort haben und nicht auf den nächsten Sale warten will wo das Spiel vlt. noch billiger wäre, insofern das Spiel gerade gebraucht angeboten wird, da das Spiel ja immer funktioniert, nicht so wie CDs, die verkratzen können.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Leute sich keine Spiele für 45 leisten können sollen sie halt auf die Sales warten, Computerspiele sind Luxusgut fertig.


----------



## >M.Pain (30. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute sich keine Spiele für 45 leisten können sollen sie halt auf die Sales warten, Computerspiele sind Luxusgut fertig.


 
Das sind Autos auch und trotzdem darfst du sie weiterverkaufen, oder Computer oder Smartphones. Spiele sind auch nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand wie alles andere auch.
Sehe nicht ein warum ich es nicht weiterverkaufen darf, hab ja Geld dafür ausgegeben und deshalb sollte es mir auch freigestellt sein damit zu tun was ich will. (solange es im Legalen Rahmen bleibt versteht sich von selbst)


----------



## ich111 (30. Januar 2013)

Jawoll und weiter mit Ubisoft und EA


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Januar 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Das sind Autos auch und trotzdem darfst du sie weiterverkaufen, oder Computer oder Smartphones. Spiele sind auch nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand wie alles andere auch.
> Sehe nicht ein warum ich es nicht weiterverkaufen darf, hab ja Geld dafür ausgegeben und deshalb sollte es mir auch freigestellt sein damit zu tun was ich will. (solange es im Legalen Rahmen bleibt versteht sich von selbst)


 

War a klar das wieder der Autovergleich kommt, wie wichtig sind Autos und wie wichtig sind Spiele ? Du hast höchstenz die Lizens es zu spielen gekauft mehr aber auch nicht und die Nutzungsrechte kann man lesen bevor das Spiel gekauft wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich etwas kaufe möchte ich auch das Recht haben was ich nicht mehr benötige zu veräußern. Es wird Zeit das diese Bastion endlich fällt. Ich persönlich kaufe schon quasi keine Games mehr, die ganzen Gängelungen lasse ich mir nicht gefallen


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Nur kaufst du afaik nur eine Lizenz, das kann man nicht mit kaufen, sondern eher mi leasen vergleichen.


----------



## >M.Pain (30. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> War a klar das wieder der Autovergleich kommt, wie wichtig sind Autos und wie wichtig sind Spiele ? Du hast höchstenz die Lizens es zu spielen gekauft mehr aber auch nicht und die Nutzungsrechte kann man lesen bevor das Spiel gekauft wird.



Ein Auto ist auch ein Luxusgut, für dich vielleicht nicht aber es gibt Menschen für die schon und jetzt stell dir vor die Hersteller würden die Möglichkeit bekommen den Gebrauchtmarkt zu unterdrücken. Denkst du sie würden diese Möglichkeit nicht ausnutzen?

Die Publisher tun dies weil sie es können und aus diesem Grund sind Gesetze notwendig die dieses treiben ein für allemal Beenden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2013)

Ich finde ja, das die Diskussion um den Account in die falsche Richtung geht.
Der Key sollte wieder de-registriert werden, das das man den weiterverkaufen und auf einem anderen Accout wieder registrieren kann.
Abgesehen davon ist der Vergleich mit dem Auto unpassend. Man kauft bei Spielen wie auch generell bei Software inzwischen nur noch das "Nutzungsrecht". Mehr nicht. Man sollte inzwischen doch wissen, was das bedeutet, oder?

Nur News selbst: Grausam geschrieben. Tut mir Leid, anders kann ich das nicht bezeichnen. Keine Leerzeichen nach Satzzeichen, groß geschrieben, was klein sein sollte und umgekehrt, fehlende Satzzeichen und durch das alles insgesamt schwer zu lesen. Gerade 





> Laut einem Urteil vom Bundesgerichtshof,anlässlich einer Klage des VZBV  bereits im Jahr 2010 entschied es dass es zulässig sei, dass ein für die  Nutzung einer Software  erforderlicher Spieleraccount nicht übertragbar  sei.


 hab ich nun bestimmt fünf mal gelesen und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was die Aussage dieses Satzes ist.


----------



## >M.Pain (30. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur kaufst du afaik nur eine Lizenz, das kann man nicht mit kaufen, sondern eher mi leasen vergleichen.



Mann kann das geleaste Fahrzeug trotzdem kaufen wenn man bereit ist den Restwert zu bezahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Du hast aber den  Fahrzeugbrief aber nicht, sondern die Bank.   Gibt die ihn nicht raus kannst du ni hat verkaufen.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Januar 2013)

Das Auto gehört dir, das Spiel gehört dir aber nicht. Du hast gekauft das du es spielen darfst so wie der Hersteller das möchte, du hast die Wahl zu entscheiden ob du es kaufst oder nicht. Wenn du nicht damit einverstanden bist kaufst du es dir halt nicht. Autos und Spiele sind 2 paar Schuhe dürfte man Autos nicht gebraucht verkaufen hätte das drastische Auswirkungen auf die Arbeitswelt Wirtschaft etc. Bei Spielen ist es nice to have mehr nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## >M.Pain (30. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, das die Diskussion um den Account in die falsche Richtung geht.
> Der Key sollte wieder de-registriert werden, das das man den weiterverkaufen und auf einem anderen Accout wieder registrieren kann.
> Abgesehen davon ist der Vergleich mit dem Auto unpassend. Man kauft bei Spielen wie auch generell bei Software inzwischen nur noch das "Nutzungsrecht". Mehr nicht. Man sollte inzwischen doch wissen, was das bedeutet, oder?
> 
> Nur News selbst: Grausam geschrieben. Tut mir Leid, anders kann ich das nicht bezeichnen. Keine Leerzeichen nach Satzzeichen, groß geschrieben, was klein sein sollte und umgekehrt, fehlende Satzzeichen und durch das alles insgesamt schwer zu lesen. Gerade  hab ich nun bestimmt fünf mal gelesen und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was die Aussage dieses Satzes ist.



Tut mir Leid wegen der Rechtschreibfehler und das der Text nicht deinen Wünschen entspricht. Werde mich bessern.

Der Satz bedeutet das es Valve weiterhin erlaubt ist von den Usern zu verlangen einen Online Acc zu erstellen an dem auch die Spiele gebunden sind.
Und weiterhin soll er nicht übertragbar sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Januar 2013)

Die Klage wird sich - vollkommen unabhängig wer diese in den Vorinstanzen gewinnt - ohnehin bis zum BGH, vielleicht sogar EuGH, ziehen. Das dauert mindestens 4 bis 6 Jahre. Also warum sich jetzt schon über den Ausgang Gedanken machen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn du schon hier ist: Ist das überhaupt relevant für Valve?
Sie haben ja keine Europa Zentrale wie Ubi, EA oder Nintendo.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du schon hier ist: Ist das überhaupt relevant für Valve?
> Sie haben ja keine Europa Zentrale wie Ubi, EA oder Nintendo.


Ja, das ist in Zeiten der Globalisierung immer wieder ein spannendes Thema.
Valve hat zwar in DE oder der EU keinen Firmensitz, aber sie agieren hier, bieten ihre Software in Deutsch an, was den Schluß zu läßt, das sie im Deutschsprachigen Raum verdienen wollen, ergo müßten sie sich auch an die Gesetze hier halten (das ist etwas anderes, als wenn man über das Internet etwas bestellt, das nicht extra für den deutschen Markt hergestellt oder modifiziert wurde). Die interessanteste Frage ist eher, läßt sich ein eventuelles Urteil zu Lasten Valves auch um- und durchsetzen? Gerade weil Valve keinen Sitz in der EU hat eher fraglich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2013)

Valve wird es bestimmt so hinstellen, dass man nur eine Nutzungslizenz mietet - Personen bezogen und auf Lebenszeit. 
(Steht in den AGB bestimmt auch so drin)

Wenn du das Spiel nicht mehr willst, kündigst du den"Mietvertrag" das Spiel ist weg, Geld gibt's keines zurück. 


Selbst wenn sie es machen müssen, wird es wohl sehr unattraktiv werden. z.B. nur über einen Steam internen Shop, Valve verdient kräftig mit und die Preise müssen sich in einem vorgegebenen Rahmen befinden.

Aber bis das fertig ist, geht es bestimmt noch einige Jahre. Von dem her: Abwarten, Tee trinken.


----------



## Spinal (30. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> War a klar das wieder der Autovergleich kommt, wie wichtig sind Autos und wie wichtig sind Spiele ? Du hast höchstenz die Lizens es zu spielen gekauft mehr aber auch nicht und die Nutzungsrechte kann man lesen bevor das Spiel gekauft wird.



Es gibt unendlich viele Dinge, die nicht "wichtig" sind und dennoch darf ich damit machen was ich will. Ich persönlich habe noch nie ein Spiel verkauft, aber ich finde es auch richtig, dass man diese weiter veräußern darf. Was ist mit Filmen oder Musik?



> Du hast höchstenz die Lizens es zu spielen gekauft mehr aber auch nicht



Aha "höchstens", was habe ich denn mindestens gekauft? Mir das Spielcover anzuschauen? Oder einen Blick in die Anleitung werfen zu dürfen? Was soll der Quatsch, wenn ich knapp 50 Euro ausgebe, kann ich auch einen Gegenwert verlangen. Auch hier wieder ein Beispiel mit Musik oder Filmen. Habe ich da auch nur eine Lizenz erworben, mir das Lied anhören zu dürfen? Kaufe ich zukünftig nur noch Lizenzen? Ich finde das total absurd.



> und die Nutzungsrechte kann man lesen bevor das Spiel gekauft wird.



Das ist richtig und wer das macht wird meist erschrecken....und das Spiel dennoch kaufen 
Gibt ja teilweise wirklich haarsträubende und ungesetzliche Passagen in manchen Nutzungsbedingungen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Memphys (30. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Auto gehört dir, das Spiel gehört dir aber nicht. Du hast gekauft das du es spielen darfst so wie der Hersteller das möchte, du hast die Wahl zu entscheiden ob du es kaufst oder nicht. Wenn du nicht damit einverstanden bist kaufst du es dir halt nicht. Autos und Spiele sind 2 paar Schuhe dürfte man Autos nicht gebraucht verkaufen hätte das drastische Auswirkungen auf die Arbeitswelt Wirtschaft etc. Bei Spielen ist es nice to have mehr nicht ganz einfach.


 
Und jetzt erklär mir mal wieso DVDs nicht einfach hardwaregebunden sind? Ist doch genau dasselbe. Da wird auch nicht versucht den Weiterverkauf zu verhindern, wieso sollte das bei Spielen ok sein?

Und wieso kann ich, wenn ich schon nur einen "Mietvertrag" habe, nicht davon zurücktreten, wenn die Leistungen nicht erfüllt werden? Spiel läuft nicht, machen kann ich da aber nix oder zB. Serverdesaster, versprochene Inhalte fehlen *hust* Diablo *hust*


----------



## rehacomp (30. Januar 2013)

Es geht ja auch darum, das man sich ein Spiel kauft, in der annnahme es gefällt einem. Wenn dem nach kurzem anspielen doch nicht so ist, will ich es wieder verkaufen können. Sonst steht das spiel ungespielt in meiner Ecke rum oder wird sogar weggeschmissen, weil ich es nicht verkaufen darf.
Da es auch keine Demos mehr gibt, kann ich es vorher auch nicht testen obs mir passt. Ein Rückgaberecht gibts ja auch nicht.

Wenn das so bleibt, kauf ich sicher nicht mehr so oft Spiele, da überleg ichs mir mehrfach bevor ich es in die Ecke stellt tue. Ein paar Kandidaten hab ich schon.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> War a klar das wieder der Autovergleich kommt, wie wichtig sind Autos und wie wichtig sind Spiele ? Du hast höchstenz die Lizens es zu spielen gekauft mehr aber auch nicht und die Nutzungsrechte kann man lesen bevor das Spiel gekauft wird.


 
Natürlich hast du "nur" eine Lizenz. Eine Nuzungslizenz. Wenn du es nicht mehr nutzen wills, sollte dir freigestellt sein, diese Nutzungslizenz wieder zu verkaufen. Das geht bei anderer Software auch, zb. Windows Lizenzen, nur Spiele nicht mehr.

Bei richtig teuere software gibt es Leasinglizenzen. Pro Monat oder Jahreslizenzen. Das würde ich bei Spielen auch ok finden. Dann nehm ich ne Lizenz für 3 Monate je 5€, danach bin ich mit dem Spiel durch.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Januar 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mir mal wieso DVDs nicht einfach hardwaregebunden sind? Ist doch genau dasselbe. Da wird auch nicht versucht den Weiterverkauf zu verhindern, wieso sollte das bei Spielen ok sein?
> 
> Und wieso kann ich, wenn ich schon nur einen "Mietvertrag" habe, nicht davon zurücktreten, wenn die Leistungen nicht erfüllt werden? Spiel läuft nicht, machen kann ich da aber nix oder zB. Serverdesaster, versprochene Inhalte fehlen *hust* Diablo *hust*


 
Du kannst davon zurücktreten nur Geld bekommst du nicht wieder weil dir das nicht zusteht.

@rehacomb dann musst du Free 2 Play Spiele spielen, Vollpreisspiele werden nie in so einem model erscheinen.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Klage wird sich - vollkommen unabhängig  wer diese in den Vorinstanzen gewinnt - ohnehin bis zum BGH, vielleicht  sogar EuGH, ziehen. Das dauert mindestens 4 bis 6 Jahre. Also warum sich  jetzt schon über den Ausgang Gedanken machen.


Es könnt so enden, muss aber nicht sein.
Valve könnte auch vernünftig reagieren, und sich einem Urteil beugen. Oder es kommt zu einem Vergleich?



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du hast höchstenz die Lizens es zu spielen  gekauft mehr aber auch nicht und die Nutzungsrechte kann man lesen bevor  das Spiel gekauft wird.


Das ist Deine Sichtweise, aber zum Glück nicht die des EuGH.
Endlich kommt Bewegung in diese Geschichte. Das Valve und Co. dauerhaft in einer Grauzone agieren, ist auch für die Verbraucher nicht gut.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Januar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Sichtweise, aber zum Glück nicht die des EuGH.
> Endlich kommt Bewegung in diese Geschichte. Das Valve und Co. dauerhaft in einer Grauzone agieren, ist auch für die Verbraucher nicht gut.


 
Das ist nicht meine Sichtweise, das war schon immer so und an dem Tag an dem das nicht mehr so ist kannste dann deine eigen Spiele programmieren, weil keiner mehr Spiele für Geld entwickeln wird.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Januar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Sichtweise, aber zum Glück nicht die des EuGH.


 ich finds ja generell erschreckend, dass überhaupt irgendwer das auch noch verteidigt >< ich hab selber noch nie nen spiel verkauft, da ich entweder vom krabbeltisch/heft-cd's kauf oder eben sehr wohl überlegt geld ausgebe, aber dennoch find ich das unter aller sau. da werd ich demnächst auch nur noch ne lizens zum betrachten meines geldes an die publisher ausgeben, wirklich besitzen tun sies nich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Kunden so ein Gebaren abstrafen würden könnte keiner einem so etwas unterjubeln. Nur sind Lemminge schwer belehrbar


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die Kunden so ein Gebaren abstrafen würden könnte keiner einem so etwas unterjubeln. Nur sind Lemminge schwer belehrbar


 
Nö dann würde es keine Spiele mehr geben so einfach ist das.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch darum, das man sich ein Spiel kauft, in der annnahme es gefällt einem. Wenn dem nach kurzem anspielen doch nicht so ist, will ich es wieder verkaufen können. Sonst steht das spiel ungespielt in meiner Ecke rum oder wird sogar weggeschmissen, weil ich es nicht verkaufen darf.
> Da es auch keine Demos mehr gibt, kann ich es vorher auch nicht testen obs mir passt. Ein Rückgaberecht gibts ja auch nicht.
> 
> Wenn das so bleibt, kauf ich sicher nicht mehr so oft Spiele, da überleg ichs mir mehrfach bevor ich es in die Ecke stellt tue. Ein paar Kandidaten hab ich schon.



Bei mir verrotten c.a 20 Spiele im Keller die ich nicht verkaufen kann, da sie an einen ACC gebunden sind. Bald sind sie sowieso nichts mehr wert und ab in den Müll damit.
Jetzt werden nur noch Spiele gekauft mit Langzeitmotivation, viele waren es nicht bisher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nö dann würde es keine Spiele mehr geben so einfach ist das.



Das glaube ich so nicht einmal, der Anbieter könnte einfach nicht mehr machen was man will. So etwas nennt sich Kundenfreundlichkeit. Wenn du einen Fernseher kaufst und es Probleme gibt läßt man sich auch nicht abspeisen mit irgendeinem GEschwafel oder einem Rauswurf


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nö dann würde es keine Spiele mehr geben so einfach ist das.


 Das ist Quatsch, da selbst zu Zeiten als es keine Accountbindung gab, die Entwickler und Publisher nicht am Hungertuch nagen mussten.
Man möchte mehr Kontrolle um den Kunden haben. Darum geht es der Industrie. Und bis jetzt funktioniert das Prinzip auch wunderbar.

Die Publisher müssen sich langsam sowieso warm anziehen. Crowdfunding/Kickstarter wird immer erfolgreicher und populärer.
Nicht wenige Projekte werben extra das sie keinen DRM (Wiederverkaufs)-Schutz mehr haben. Und die Spender begrüßen das.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Es ist nicht im Sinne des Publishers und auch nicht der Entwickler das diese Spiele herstellen um diese gebraucht weiter zu verkaufen, man könnte den Spielern genauso gut vorwerfen es wäre Firmenunfreundlichkeit das zu tun.


----------



## godfather22 (31. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber ich versteh euch einfach nicht. Da setzt sich mal jemand für uns ein und ein paar von euch nörgeln immer noch -.-
Ich finde es ist eine gute Idee, mit der ich ne Menge Geld sparen könnte. So stirbt zumindest der Flohmarkt nicht aus ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Publisher müssen sich langsam sowieso warm anziehen. Crowdfunding/Kickstarter wird immer erfolgreicher und populärer.
> Nicht wenige Projekte werben extra das sie keinen DRM (Wiederverkaufs)-Schutz mehr haben. Und die Spender begrüßen das.


 
Wenn Spieler nicht einsehen 45 Euro für ein Game zu blechen, wird Kickstarter die einzige Plattform bleiben neben den anderen großen Publishern. Erfolgreich ist da erstmal garnichts. Erfolgreich ist dann was wenn es Ergebnisse gibt, doch die gibt es bereits noch nicht. Ich kenne keinen AAA der durch Kickstarter entstanden ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> man könnte den Spielern genauso gut vorwerfen es wäre Firmenunfreundlichkeit das zu tun.



Wenn das der Fall wäre würde kein Gamer deren Produkt kaufen. Es hat ja in der Vergangenheit schon oft Spiele gegeben die nur wenige Stunden Spielspass boten, da wäre es nur gerecht wenn man es durch hat zur Schadensbegrenzung es zu verscheppern. Bei manchen Games bekommt für sein Geld ja auch nur einen sinnlosen Datenstrom, da Teile aus dem Netz nachgeladen werden und Safegames und Co und deren Servern schlummern.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug:


*Voller Kaufpreis und nur halbes Eigentum?*

         Für Verbraucher sind die unterschiedlichen  Nutzungsmöglichkeiten von Spiele-Software im Gegensatz zu Brett- oder  Kartenspielen unverständlich. Bei beiden zahlt der Verbraucher  schließlich den vollen Kaufpreis. Als Eigentümer des Brettspiels kann er  es ohne Weiteres verschenken oder verkaufen oder anderen ein  Nutzungsrecht einräumen. Diese Möglichkeiten bleiben ihm bei einer  Spiele-Software oft verwehrt. Technische Hürden und das Verbot der  Weitergabe und des Verkaufs hindern den Käufer einer Spiele-Software  daran, mit seinem Eigentum zu verfahren wie er möchte. 



Surfer haben Rechte - vzbv erhebt Klage gegen den Spielehersteller Valve


Der letzte Satz gefällt mir am besten.


*Technische Hürden und das Verbot der  Weitergabe und des Verkaufs hindern den Käufer einer Spiele-Software  daran, mit seinem Eigentum zu verfahren wie er möchte. 
*


Ganz genau, mein Eigentum und nicht anders.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> H
> *Technische Hürden und das Verbot der  Weitergabe und des Verkaufs hindern den Käufer einer Spiele-Software  daran, mit seinem Eigentum zu verfahren wie er möchte.
> *


 
Dir gehört höchstens die DvD das entwickelte Spiel mit dem ganzen Inhalt usw. gehört dir nicht und wird dir nie gehören egal was beschlossen wird durch irgendein Gesetz.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Dir gehört höchstens die DvD das entwickelte Spiel mit dem ganzen Inhalt usw. gehört dir nicht und wird dir nie gehören egal was beschlossen wird durch irgendein Gesetz.



Deiner Aussage stimme ich 100 Prozentig zu. Das Problem besteht ja darin, das ich auch als Eigentümer der DVD das Spiel nicht einfach verkaufen kann, die Steam AGB verbietet es mir.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Erfolgreich ist da erstmal garnichts. Erfolgreich ist dann was wenn es Ergebnisse gibt, doch die gibt es bereits noch nicht. Ich kenne keinen AAA der durch Kickstarter entstanden ist.


Allein 211 News hier bei PCGH zu Kickstarter zeigen ein anderes Bild.

Hier noch einige Links zum Thema, die ich für Dich herausgesucht habe:
Kickstarter: Spannende Statistiken zu unterstützten Spieleprojekten
Interview: Startnext-Mitgründer Kreßner zum Thema Crowdfunding - "Deutschland 2 Jahre hinter USA"
Kickstarter-Hits: Diese Indie-Spiele wurden 2012 erfolgreich finanziert - Rollenspiele, Adventures, Space Sims

Und zum Glück setzen nur wenige Kickstarter-Projekte auf DRM. Und genau deshalb unterstütze ich selbst Kickstarter, wenn mir ein Projekt gefällt.
Die Restriktionen der großen Publisher gehen mir langsam aber sicher zu weit.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

@ M.Pain
Wenn du nicht mit den Agbs einverstanden bist kauf dir das Spiel nicht. Niemand zwingt dich Geld für etwas auszugeben womit du nicht einverstanden bist.

Matty ich rede von Ergebnissen die man spielen kann und gleichwertig zu AAA Titeln sind, nicht von ausgegebenes Geld, das ist nemlich reichlich uninteressant.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Sehe Dir erst einmal die Links in Ruhe an, und mecker nicht gleich mit mir....


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> @ M.Pain
> Wenn du nicht mit den Agbs einverstanden bist kauf dir das Spiel nicht. Niemand zwingt dich Geld für etwas auszugeben womit du nicht einverstanden bist.



Hast vollkommen Recht, hab es auch schon lange Aufgegeben Spiele bei Steam zu kaufen. 
Ich verstehe dich schon, es ist wirklich niemand gezwungen sich diesen Gängelungen auszusetzen. Würden das auch wirklich alle Leute konsequent durchziehen, die sich an den AGB von Valve stören, behaupte ich einfach mal das Valve ziemlich viele Kunden verlieren würde.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Es müssen nicht alle Konsequent durchziehen weil es nicht alle als Gängelung sehen. 

@Matty 

Die Zukunft wird zeigen ob entwickeln über Kickstarter möglich ist oder nicht.


----------



## Spinal (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meine Sichtweise, das war schon immer so und an dem Tag an dem das nicht mehr so ist kannste dann deine eigen Spiele programmieren, weil keiner mehr Spiele für Geld entwickeln wird.


 
Du noch viel lernen must, junger Padawan.
Im ernst, es ist gar nicht lange her, da gab es gar keine Accountbindung. Und trotzdem gab es große Spiele. Far Cry, Doom 3 usw.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist nicht im Sinne des Publishers und auch nicht der Entwickler das diese Spiele herstellen um diese gebraucht weiter zu verkaufen, man könnte den Spielern genauso gut vorwerfen es wäre Firmenunfreundlichkeit das zu tun.



Natürlich ist es das nicht, ihnen könnte ja Geld durch die Lappen gehen 
Wenn die Automobilindustrie die Möglichkeit hätte, den Gebrauchtwagenkauf zu verbieten, dann würden sie das auch tun. Fakt ist, diese Accountbindung das Verhindern des Verkaufs ist wie bereits erwähnt wurde eine rechtliche Grauzone.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn Spieler nicht einsehen 45 Euro für ein Game zu blechen, wird Kickstarter die einzige Plattform bleiben neben den anderen großen Publishern. Erfolgreich ist da erstmal garnichts. Erfolgreich ist dann was wenn es Ergebnisse gibt, doch die gibt es bereits noch nicht. Ich kenne keinen AAA der durch Kickstarter entstanden ist.



Richtig, Ergebnisse gibt es *noch* nicht. Aber die Ergebnisse werden kommen. Vielleicht zaghaft und nichtimmer sofort erfolgreich, aber wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
Und es geht hier nicht um die Bereitschaft 45 Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben, die ist ja durchaus da. Aber eben nicht bei jedem Spiel und evtl. will man das für 45 Euro gekaufte Spiel bei nichtgefallen zumindest für 30 wieder verkaufen. Demos gibt es ja nur sehr selten und Betas sind oft geschlossen (zb. für Vorbesteller).



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Dir gehört höchstens die DvD das entwickelte Spiel mit dem ganzen Inhalt usw. gehört dir nicht und wird dir nie gehören egal was beschlossen wird durch irgendein Gesetz.


 
Selbst wenn ich nur eine Lizenz zum Nutzen des Spiels besitze, kann ich auch diese weiterverkaufen. Aber das mir "höchstens" die DVD gehört, ich weiß nicht warum du immer mit solchen Worten um dich wirfst.

Zum Thema: Was mir etwas Unmut bereitet ist der Punkt, das ein Gebrauchtspielemarkt evtl. die super Angebote die es immer wieder bei Steam gibt, wegfallen lassen. Aber mir ist meine "Freiheit" lieber als die Angebote.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Du noch viel lernen must, junger Padawan.
> Im ernst, es ist gar nicht lange her, da gab es gar keine Accountbindung. Und trotzdem gab es große Spiele. Far Cry, Doom 3 usw.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube du musst mal lernen zu verstehen, es ging nicht um die Accountanbindung sondern darum das das Spiel dir nicht gehört das war schon immer so. Wenn man Spiele weiterverkauft ist man ebend nicht bereit 45 Euro auszugeben, es könnte einem a Geld durch die Lappen gehen.


----------



## Hübie (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute sich keine Spiele für 45 leisten können sollen sie halt auf die Sales warten, Computerspiele sind Luxusgut fertig.


 
Noch offensichtlicher kann man nicht sagen: "Eure Armut kotzt mich an"  Es geht nicht darum es sich nicht leisten können. Verstand ist offensichtlich ein viel größeres Luxusgut. 

Zum Thema:
Ich bin zwar nicht gegen Valve aber _prinzipiell_ gegen Bevormundung. Daher heiße ich diesen Schritt in erster Instanz gut. Diese riesige Grauzone muss langsam mal bunt gepinselt werden


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Noch offensichtlicher kann man nicht sagen: "Eure Armut kotzt mich an"  Es geht nicht darum es sich nicht leisten können. Verstand ist offensichtlich ein viel größeres Luxusgut.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Ich bin zwar nicht gegen Valve aber _prinzipiell_ gegen Bevormundung. Daher heiße ich diesen Schritt in erster Instanz gut. Diese riesige Grauzone muss langsam mal bunt gepinselt werden



Doch genau darum geht es hier, wer seine Spiele weiterverkauft für den ist das Spiel offensichtlich keine 45 Euro Wert. Also schließt man daraus das derenige sich das Spiel nicht leisten kann nicht aufgrund seine Gehalts sondern der eigenen Wertschätzung nach.


----------



## Hübie (31. Januar 2013)

Okay du bist wohl lernresistent. Ich diskutiere gar nicht mit dir weil es offenbar so fruchtbar wie die Wüste wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst mal lernen zu verstehen, es ging nicht um die Accountanbindung sondern darum das das Spiel dir nicht gehört das war schon immer so. Wenn man Spiele weiterverkauft ist man ebend nicht bereit 45 Euro auszugeben, es könnte einem a Geld durch die Lappen gehen.


 
Dann könnte man ja gleich sagen das man sich nur eine zeitlich begrenzte Lizenz kauft oder mietet oder man zahlt pro Session. Das ist ja wohl nicht Sinn der Sache.
Aber jede Art der Gängelung ist eine Bevormundung die man sich nicht gefallen lassen muss. Was ich mit dem Zeugs mache nach meinem Kauf entscheide eigendlich noch immer ich und nicht irgendeine Institution


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Du musst dir gar nichts gefallen lassen, weil du zu nichts gezwungen wirst. Du hast die Wahl etwas zu erwerben oder ebend nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Aber als möglicher Kunde muss ich nicht alles schlucken was die am liebsten hätten. Ich habe ja schließlich auch Rechte und nicht nur Pflichten


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Nein das ist ebend ein Unterschied du hast keine Rechte oder Pflichten, weil du von nichts betroffen bist oder zu etwas gezwungen wirst, du hast die Wahl. Der Entwickler bzw. hat das Recht das Spiel nach seinem Ermessen auszuliefern und die Plicht nach seinen Agbs zu handeln. Diese gelten genauso für ihn, wie für dich wenn du das Spiel erworben hast.


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Auto gehört dir, das Spiel gehört dir aber nicht. Du hast gekauft das du es spielen darfst so wie der Hersteller das möchte, du hast die Wahl zu entscheiden ob du es kaufst oder nicht.



Stimmt! Software wechselt beim Kauf nicht den Besitzer, man erwirbt nur die Rechte zur Nutzung (schon immer so gewesen).

@ M.Pain
Somit verhält sich das anders als bei einem Auto, welches tatsächlich den Eigentümer wechselt. Ein Auto ist heutzutage außerdem für Landbewohner essenziell um z.B. zur Arbeit zu fahren. Die Luxusnutzung für den Urlaub ist da wieder etwas anderes.
Wer nicht mit Softwarelizenzen einverstanden ist, kann eben nichts spielen. Natürlich müssen sich die Lizenzbestimmungen in einem gewissen Rahmen bewegen, den sehe ich hier aber nicht verletzt.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein das ist ebend ein Unterschied du hast keine Rechte oder Pflichten, weil du von nichts betroffen bist oder zu etwas gezwungen wirst, du hast die Wahl. Der Entwickler bzw. hat das Recht das Spiel nach seinem Ermessen auszuliefern und die Plicht nach seinen Agbs zu handeln. Diese gelten genauso für ihn, wie für dich wenn du das Spiel erworben hast.


Natürlich hat man als Kunde Rechte, sonst können wir gleich den Verbraucherschutz und alle dazugehörigen Rechtsgrundlagen abschaffen.
Die Industrie, auch die Contentindustrie hat Pflichten, die teilweise gesetzlich oder durch Grundsatzurteile definiert sind.
Wenn man alles dem freien Markt überlässt entsteht nur Chaos, nicht anderes. Verzichte Du ruhig freiwillige auf Deine Rechte. Das ist Dir überlassen.
Aber vertrete bitte nicht die Meinung, dass es alle anderen Kunden auch machen sollten/müssten.....


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Ja du bist Kunde wenn du das Spiel gekauft hast, dann bist du aber auch damit einverstanden es nicht weiter zu verkaufen. Du hast keine Rechte für irgendwas nur weil ein Produkt existiert.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

AGBs die gegen die gesetzlich festgelegten Grundsätze für AGBs verstoßen sind ungültig, selbst wenn man zugestimmt hat.
Sonst könnte man einfach alles Mögliche in seinen eigenen AGBs festlegen, dass ist nicht möglich.
Und zum Glück landet diese Geschichte nun endlich vor den Gerichten. Der Gesetzgeber ist einmal wieder nicht in der Lage das selbst zu bestimmen.
Über die Institution EU bin ich nicht oft glücklich. Aber in diesem Fall freue ich mich über den Beschluss des EuGH.


----------



## Kondar (31. Januar 2013)

Ist natürlich schon wenn man das Spiel weitergeben kann (=> bzw. verkaufen) nur wer will die haben?
Ein Großteil meiner Spiele darf ich nicht mal öffendlich bewerben bzw. ab 18 Spiele machen auch 
schon Probleme die zu verkaufen (=> Alterskontrolle).
Selbst wenn man ein (PC)Spiel hat was ab 16 ist und keinen DRM hat kriegt man es nicht mehr los.
.
Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich idR. keine Spiele mehr die teurer als 10€ sind.
Der finanzielle "Verlust" hälst sich dann in Grenzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

Wird ne Weile dauern und daran wird meiner Meinung nach eh nichts zu rütteln sein weil Spiele nicht gekauft werden sondern deren Nutzung. Mal abgesehen davon wird das in dem Fall nur Valve betreffen und es gibt merehre Acc Anbindungen und da muss dann alles einzelnd geklärt werden. Was für eine Relevanz hat das für die Spiele selbst, wenn die Nutzung weiter verkauft werden darf usw. Wenn dir nichts gehört wird das ziemlich schwierig, ich sehe da keine Grundlage...


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2013)

Im Kern geht es wieder darum, dass die Leute denken, nur, weil sie ein Spiel gekauft haben, dürften Sie damit machen, was sie wollen.
Falsch: Es wurde nicht die Software selbst gekauft, sondern lediglich eine Nutzungslizenz. Und wie diese Lizenz genau aussieht, ist Sache des Anbieters.

Bei Rabattaktionen sind die Preise sowieso recht günstig, sodass man nicht rumweinen muss, weil man die Games nicht weiterverkaufen kann.
Außerdem gibt es ja noch Keystores...

MMn unnötiges Rumgeweine.

Gutes Spiele kosten halt gutes Geld. Oder was meint Ihr, warum in letzter Zeit soviele Spieleschmieden Insolvenz anmelden müssen?
Von nix kommt halt nix.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Insolvenzen gab es vor den Accountbindungen der Games auch viele.
Da gibt es keinen direkten Zusammenhang mit Steam und Co.

Spielerisch tolle Games und ein gutes Marketing entscheiden über Erfolg oder Nichterfolg eines Entwickler/Publisher, und kein DRM-Schutz.
Gute Games wurden früher auch gemacht. 

Das hat auch nichts mit Geheule zu tun, sondern dass einzelne Industriebereiche versuchen grundlegende Rechte zu beschneiden. 
Seit dem Buchdruck, und sogar davor gab es immer einen Gebrauchthandel mit Büchern (geistigen Eigentum). 
Und das soll sich nun unbedingt ändern, dass geistiges Eigentum nicht mehr gebraucht gehandelt werden darf? 
Warum, nur damit die Gewinne der Industrie höher steigen können?

Wenn sich das nun ändern soll, dann brauchen wir auch einen gemeinsamen gesellschaftlichen Kontext.


----------



## godfather22 (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein das ist ebend ein Unterschied du hast keine Rechte oder Pflichten, weil du von nichts betroffen bist oder zu etwas gezwungen wirst, du hast die Wahl. Der Entwickler bzw. hat das Recht das Spiel nach seinem Ermessen auszuliefern und die Plicht nach seinen Agbs zu handeln. Diese gelten genauso für ihn, wie für dich wenn du das Spiel erworben hast.



Natürlich haben wir dieses Recht. Eben weil der Europäische Gerichtshof das beschlossen hat und Punkt. Die Unternehmen müssen sich auch an gewisse Regeln halten und wenn sie das nicht tun dann sind sie schlicht und einfach kriminelle, die man vor Gericht zerren kann und genau das geschieht gerade.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2013)

Ja das wäre eine gute Option, sein Fehleinkäufe vllt wieder zu Geld machen zu können. Oder vielleicht tauschen oder sowas. Fände ich gut, falls das durchgeht. Das gibt dann erhebliche Umsatzeinbußen für Steam und Co.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (31. Januar 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> *Voller Kaufpreis und nur halbes Eigentum?*
> 
> Für Verbraucher sind die unterschiedlichen  Nutzungsmöglichkeiten von Spiele-Software im Gegensatz zu Brett- oder  Kartenspielen unverständlich. Bei beiden zahlt der Verbraucher  schließlich den vollen Kaufpreis. Als Eigentümer des Brettspiels kann er  es ohne Weiteres verschenken oder verkaufen oder anderen ein  Nutzungsrecht einräumen. Diese Möglichkeiten bleiben ihm bei einer  Spiele-Software oft verwehrt. Technische Hürden und das Verbot der  Weitergabe und des Verkaufs hindern den Käufer einer Spiele-Software  daran, mit seinem Eigentum zu verfahren wie er möchte.
> 
> Ganz genau, mein Eigentum und nicht anders.


 Es hilft erstmal, wenn man sich sagt, das man zu einem Preis von 40 oder 50€ eine Nutzungslizenz erwirbt. Das ist kein volles Eigentum dafür aber auch kein voller Preis.
Und damit ist der Rest dann auch hinfällig. Ganz besonders der letzte Satz.



matty2580 schrieb:


> AGBs die gegen die gesetzlich festgelegten Grundsätze für AGBs verstoßen sind ungültig, selbst wenn man zugestimmt hat.
> Sonst könnte man einfach alles Mögliche in seinen eigenen AGBs festlegen, dass ist nicht möglich.


 Hieß es nicht irgendwo, wenn der Verbraucher einer AGB zustimmt, in dem Wissen, das eine AGB in Teilen oder als Ganzes unwirksam ist, weil sie gegen die gesetzlichen Grundsätze einer AGB verstößt, bedeutet nicht gleizeitig auch, das der Verbraucher nun machen kann was er will bzw das er dann Schadensersatz einklagen kann oder so?
Selbst mit einer ungültigen AGB erwirbt man weiterhin nur Nutzungslizenzen.
Man erwirbt bestenfalls das Eigentum an einem Datenträger.

Der Punkt ist doch, das man den Datenträger weiterverkaufen kann. Nur bringt das dem Käufer nichts, weil man eben die Nutzungslizenz, die durch den Key an den Account gebunden wurde, nicht weiterveräußern kann.
Da hilft nur für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Accout, so dass man mit dem Datenträger gleich alle Accountdaten mitgeben kann.
Oder eben - und das halte ich wie gesagt für sinnvoller - das man die Mögichkeit bekommt, einen Key zu de-registrieren um ihn dann weiterverkaufen zu können.


Von all dem mal abgesehen finde ich diese Diskussion in zwei Punkten sehr interessant:
1. Wie viele sich einen Idealzustand wünschen, in dem die Publisher dem Verbraucher gerne sämtliche Rechte einräumen. Dabei wird mit "Eigentum" argumentiert, das Prinzip der Nutzungslizenz scheint nicht wirklich verstanden zu sein oder aber man läßt sich von dem Umstand, Geld (wieviel auch immer) bezahlt zu haben, in die Irre führen, jetzt etwas zu besitzen, mit dem man machen kann, was man will. Vergleiche zum Autokauf oder zum Leasing verbieten sich einfach. Selbst der Begriff "Miete" paßt nicht
2. Wer alles einen "der Beitag gefällt mir" bekommt: Jene, die eben diesen Idealzustand anstreben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde auch, das der Verbraucher mehr als nötig gegängelt wird und das da dringed was getan werden muß. Aber gegen den Erwerb einer Nutzungslizenz an sich hab ich nicht einzuwenden, solange ich die Nutzungslizenz dann auch weitergeben kann.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Hier der Text zu den allgemeinen AGBs:
dejure.org / Gesetz zur Regelung des Rechts der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen
AGB-Gesetz

Beim Rest stimme ich Dir zu.
Die Frage ist eigentlich einfach gestellt.

Sollte in Zukunft geistiges Eigentum weiter gebraucht gehandelt werden dürfen?

Denn die heutigen DRM (Wiederverkaufs)-Schutzmaßnahmen sind nur der Anfang einer Entwicklung zu noch drastischen DRM....


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Insolvenzen gab es vor den Accountbindungen der Games auch viele.
> Da gibt es keinen direkten Zusammenhang mit Steam und Co.
> 
> Spielerisch tolle Games und ein gutes Marketing entscheiden über Erfolg oder Nichterfolg eines Entwickler/Publisher, und kein DRM-Schutz.
> ...



Welche Gewinne? Selbst EA als "Branchenprimus" macht aktuell Millionenverluste.
Früher, früher, früher? Früher waren die Spiele technisch auch bei Weitem nicht so komplex und ließen sich mit relativ geringem Aufwand programmieren. Das sieht heute anders aus.

Im Kern geht es doch darum, dass man durch den Gebrauchtmarkt für seine Games immer weniger zahlen möchte, aber technisch und spielerisch immer AAA-Titel erwartet.
Dass diese Denke nicht nachhaltig für den PC-Spielemarkt sein kann, sollte klar sein.

Gute Games kosten halt gutes Geld. Den Grund "User-Rechte" halte ich für nur vorgeschoben, um für sich selbst zu rechtfertigen, "billig billig billig" an Games zu kommen.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2013)

das ding is doch ganz einfach, dass die leute sich die gängelungen gefallen lassen. man sieht hier ja beispiele, die das nich nur murrend halt akzeptieren, weil sie nich verzichten können, sondern die das ganze auch noch völlig in ordnung finden. das traurige an der geschichte is: diese "komischen" leute geben den einzig richtigen ratschlag: kauft nichts mehr, was euch gefällt. das ist die einfache lösung.

wenn jetz einfach mal alle bewusst und konsequent kaufen und einfach mal verzichten.... was glaubt ihr, wie lange diese gängeleien noch bestehen? kauft mal in supermarkt A was für 1,50 billig ein, was es auch in supermarkt B gibt - allerdings für 1,75. nun geht ihr zu supermarkt B und gebt das zurück, behauptet, ihr hättet den kassenbon vergessen/verloren/nich mitgenommen. rein rechtilich muss supermarkt B euch das zeug also nich zurücknehmen. ABER! sie machens mit hoher warscheinlichkeit. warum? KUNDENFREUNDLICHKEIT. und auf die wird im netz geschissen und alle jubeln noch oder was? leute, hier geht was grundlegendes falsch - heisst das ned auch noch gut -.-


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2013)

Jo, geiz ist geil, ne?

Und die Leute im Supermarkt dürfen für diese Geiz ist Geil-Denke mit langen Arbeitszeiten/schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen und einem Hungerlohn bezahlen.
Vielleicht macht der Supermarkt ja auch ganz zu, und die Vielfalt sinkt.

Aber Hauptsache, Du hast zum persönlichen Vorteil 25 Cent gespart... 
Nachhaltigkeit? Drauf geschissen...


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

EA hat viel falsch gemacht. Dazu muss ich auch nichts weiter schreiben.
Bestes Bsp. ist Activision/Blizzard. Die machen super Gewinne seid Jahren.
Da stimmt das Marketing und die Games selbst.

Wenn die Entwicklungen immer teurer werden, dann müssen dass die Publisher auf den Preis umschlagen, und sehen ob der Kunde dass annimmt?
DRM-Schutz halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht für die beste Maßnahme.

Im Gegenteil, die Anzahl der Raubkopien steigt wieder etwas. Und ich kann die Leute verstehen, die dann lieber die Games ziehen statt zu kaufen.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch, das man den Datenträger weiterverkaufen kann. Nur bringt das dem Käufer nichts, weil man eben die Nutzungslizenz, die durch den Key an den Account gebunden wurde, nicht weiterveräußern kann.
> Da hilft nur für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Accout, so dass man mit dem Datenträger gleich alle Accountdaten mitgeben kann.
> Oder eben - und das halte ich wie gesagt für sinnvoller - das man die Mögichkeit bekommt, einen Key zu de-registrieren um ihn dann weiterverkaufen zu können.



Wo ist da der Unterschied? Ob du jetzt einen Account pro Spiel, oder einen Account für alle Spiele hast ändert nichts an der Tatsache das mir die Valve Agbs verbieten den Account weiterzigeben, verkaufen oder sonstwas.
Natürlich kann ich mir die Freiheit nehmen den Acc samt Spiele zu verkaufen, muss der Käufer aber mit der Gewissheit leben, sollte Valve Wind davon bekommen ist der Acc und die Spiele weg.

Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum Valve daran festhällt und den Acc nicht übertragen lässt, der neue Käufer ist mit sehr grosser Warscheinlichkeit ein Potentieler Kunde. Ist ja nicht so das derjenige keine neuen Spiele mehr über die Plattform bezieht.


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn die Entwicklungen immer teurer werden, dann müssen dass die Publisher auf den Preis umschlagen, und sehen ob der Kunde dass annimmt?
> DRM-Schutz halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht für die beste Maßnahme.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, die Anzahl der Raubkopien steigt wieder etwas. Und ich kann die Leute verstehen, die dann lieber die Games ziehen statt zu kaufen.



Und, haben die Publisher ihre Preise erhöht? Nein, Games kosten schon seit Jahren immer ca. 50 EUR.
Trotz steigender Komplexität, trotz Raubkopien.

Für Raubkopierer habe ich null Verständnis! Die machen nämlich den Spielemarkt kaputt und bringen die Programmierer um den Lohn Ihrer Arbeit. Und vielleicht auch deren Arbeitsplatz.
Wenn man selbst der Ansicht ist, dass ein Spiel nix taugt, dann ist das noch lange kein Freifahrtsschein zum illegalen Saugen!


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2013)

freyny... das is nich seit gestern erst. die supermarkt ketten wachsen und gedeihen  der kunde ist geizig? klar is er das, is kein geheimnis. aber man sollte sich doch um seine kunden bemühen und sie nich wie den letzten dreck unterm schuh behandeln. würde ein supermarkt sowas veranstalten wie publisher im netz, DANN wären sie ganz schnell weg vom fenster. aber da is die klientel auch nen bissl anders. viele ältere leute (die auch ma den und aufmachen, wenn was nich passt ^^) un ned "nur" junge nerds ^^


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

Raubkopien gibt/gab es immer, und wird es auch bis zu Cloud-Gaming immer geben.
DRM ist ein reiner Wiederverkaufsschutz.

Die Contentindustrie hat die Gesellschaften auch erfolgreich damit gespalten, in die zahlungskräftigen Kunden, und die sowieso nicht zahlungskräftigen Kunden aus dem Prekariat. Man will die zahlungskräftigen Kunden doppelt melken, so dass sie keine gebrauchten Games mehr kaufen können.
Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Umverteilung so auch ok. Nur soll die Industrie dann nicht über die Raubkopierer heulen, die sie teilweise selbst erschaffen hat.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Warum werden eigentlich nich EA, Ubi, Blizzard und auch MS, Sony und Nintendo verklagt?

Da kann man die Spiele auch nicht verjaufen.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Jo, geiz ist geil, ne?
> 
> Und die Leute im Supermarkt dürfen für diese Geiz ist Geil-Denke mit langen Arbeitszeiten/schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen und einem Hungerlohn bezahlen.
> Vielleicht macht der Supermarkt ja auch ganz zu, und die Vielfalt sinkt.
> ...


 
Laut deiner Aussage bist du einer der gut verdient und keine Probleme hat für alles ein bisschen mehr zu bezahlen.

Das hat nichts mit Geiz zu tun, sonder mit sinnvoller Geldausgabe die einem zur Verfügung steht.
Bin Verheiratet und hab 2 Kinder, muss also schauen wie ich mein Geld ausgebe. Weitere Argumente wie: dann kauf es dir nicht, zieht bei mir nicht. Bin auch nur ein Mensch, der sich ab und zu etwas gönnen will und wenn dies über einen niedrigeren Preis möglich ist schlage ich zu.

So wie es zu Zeit läuft in der ganzen EU ist man froh wenn man Morgen noch den Job hat, also spart man wo es nur geht. Was hat das mit Geiz zu tun.

Was die Leute im Supermarkt betrifft, ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, der Arbeitgeber ist hier das Problem.
Niedrigere Preise sind nicht verantwortlich für tiefe Löhne. Schau die Aldi Brüder Multi-Milliardäre. 

So B2T

Mir ist es egal ob sich das negativ auf die Spielindustrie auswirkt sollten diese Gängelungen Gesetzlich unterbunden werden. Ein großer Verlust wäre es nicht, wenn ich mir den Müll anschaue der heutzutage als AAA Titel beworben wird. Da habe ich schon bessere F2P Spiele gesehen.
Ich will das Recht haben den Müll zu verkaufen wenn er mir nicht mehr gefällt.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum werden eigentlich nich EA, Ubi, Blizzard und auch MS, Sony und Nintendo verklagt?
> 
> Da kann man die Spiele auch nicht verjaufen.



Sagt wer?
Hab ne PS3 hier stehen und konnte bisher alle Spiele verkaufen die mir nicht mehr gefallen.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte die Online Stores.


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Laut deiner Aussage bist du einer der gut verdient und keine Probleme hat für alles ein bisschen mehr zu bezahlen.



Nö, habe ich nicht gesagt. Weder Punkt A noch Punkt B. Ich poche nur nicht drauf, meine Games unbedingt weiterverkaufen zu müssen. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, wie das System langfristig funktionieren soll, wenn die Leute immer weniger Geld für die Games bezahlen wollen/können (bei Vielen ist sicher auch eher "wollen" der Faktor. Hauptsache, man kann sich immer das aktuellste iPhone leisten...).
Die Spiele werden, wie gesagt, immer teurer in der Entwicklung, und die PC-Spielebranche ist sowieso nicht gerade im Wachstum.

Irgendwo muss das Geld ja herkommen, damit die langfristige Versorgung mit guten Games sichergestellt ist und man zukünftig nicht nur schlechten F2P-Kram vorgesetzt bekommt.
Das Bild der raffgierigen Publisher ist halt nicht Realität.

Auch ohne den Faktor "Weiterverkauf von gebrauchten Games" gibt es nun wirklich genug Möglichkeiten, günstig und legal an aktuelle Games zu kommen (Steam-Sale, Keystores etc.).
Man muss nur halt seinen Hintern hochbekommen.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Auch ohne den Faktor "Weiterverkauf von gebrauchten Games" gibt es nun wirklich genug Möglichkeiten, günstig und legal an aktuelle Games zu kommen (Steam-Sale, Keystores etc.).
> Man muss nur halt seinen Hintern hochbekommen.


 
Es geht ja nicht darum das ich Geizig bin bei den Steam-Sales 5 oder 10 Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben. Die Masse ist das Problem. Ein Beispiel: Du kaufst über einen Zeitraum von 2 Jahren spiele im wert von 500 Euro ein, die allesamt an einen Steam ACC gebunden sind. Aus irgendeinem Grund kannst/willst du diese Spiele nicht mehr spielen/besitzen, gebraucht wären sie vielleicht 200 Euro wert, verkaufen ist aber nicht drin. 
Das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du schon hier ist: Ist das überhaupt relevant für Valve?
> Sie haben ja keine Europa Zentrale wie Ubi, EA oder Nintendo.



Sie haben seit knapp einem Jahr eine Niederlassung in Luxemburg. 

Ganz davon abgesehen, neigen die deutschen Gerichte dazu eine Anwendbarkeit des deutschen Rechts und Zuständigkeit der deutschen Gerichte zu bejahen.

Zum Thema Eigentum:

Da auch die Verbraucherzentrale allzu leichtfertig mit dem Begriff umgeht, eine kleine Klarstellung von mir. Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, was die Lizenz verkörpert. Die Lizenz verkörpert ein Nutzungsrecht an der Software (Computerspiel). Selbst wenn man das Spiel auf einem Datenträger kauft, erhält der Käufer nur ein Nutzungsrecht an der Software. Eigentum erhält er bestenfalls an der DVD, nie aber Eigentum an der Software. Etwas anderes würde nur gelten, wenn ihr die Software selbst entwickelt habt, wobei dann eher der Begriff des "Urhebers" passt, als "Eigentum".

Daher immer merken: wenn wir über Computerspiele reden, reden wir über Nutzungsrechte, nicht Eigentum, nicht Besitz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Sicher ist doch nur das die die Games nur zum Vollpreis verkaufen wollen und erwarten das jeder zahlt. Nur nicht jeder der es Gebraucht kauft oder sich irgendwo saugt wird es tun. Sei es weil das Geld fehlt oder Game einfach als nicht so wichtig erachtet wird bzw nur ein Teil interessiert ist.
Die Spieleindustrie vermiest mittlerweile immer mehr Gamern den Spass, sei es per Zwangssoftware, Accountbindung oder permanenter Onlinezwang ( Steigerung ist mittlerweile das Ablegen von spielerelevanten Teilen auf deren Servern ). Auch das mittlerweile für jeden Furz gezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Januar 2013)

Ja, weil es sich anscheinend anders nicht rechnet (also zumindest kostendeckend gearbeitet werden kann)...von Gewinn noch gar nicht mal zu reden.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2013)

@Dr Bakterius:
Genau, man beschädigt absichtlich den eigenen Markt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Und natürlich sind große Publisher Geldgeil. Wäre ja auch merkwürdig, wenn dass nicht so wäre.
Genau das ist ja ein Grund für halbfertige Games. In Assassin's Creed 3 kann man das gut sehen. Da fehlen teilweise die Texturen.
Das Game sollte unbedingt zum Weihnachtsgeschäft verkauft werden.

DRM ist eine Bewegung aus der Kontentindustrie heraus. Und Kickstarter eine Gegenbewegung der Entwickler um sich von den Publisher zu lösen.

Mal sehen, welche Kraft am Ende stärker ist? ^^


----------



## Spinal (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst mal lernen zu verstehen, es ging nicht um die Accountanbindung sondern darum das das Spiel dir nicht gehört das war schon immer so. Wenn man Spiele weiterverkauft ist man ebend nicht bereit 45 Euro auszugeben, es könnte einem a Geld durch die Lappen gehen.


 
Das ist falsch. Es geht ja nicht nur ums Verkaufen, sondern auch um das Verschenken. Wenn ich ein Spiel nicht mehr brauche, warum darf ich es nicht verschenken. Habe so viele "Steam Leichen" über die sich mein Bruder sehr freuen würde.
Und von daher geht es natürlich um die Accountbindung, denn diese erlaubt es eben nicht, so zu verfahren.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein das ist ebend ein Unterschied du hast keine Rechte oder Pflichten, weil du von nichts betroffen bist oder zu etwas gezwungen wirst, du hast die Wahl. Der Entwickler bzw. hat das Recht das Spiel nach seinem Ermessen auszuliefern und die Plicht nach seinen Agbs zu handeln. Diese gelten genauso für ihn, wie für dich wenn du das Spiel erworben hast.



Das ist im Prinzip richtig (wobei man natürlich nicht alles in die AGBs schreiben kann, wie man will), aber es ist doch dennoch gut, dass gezeigt wird, das der potenzielle Kunde damit nicht einverstanden ist und es bestenfalls billigend in Kauf nimmt.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Jo, geiz ist geil, ne?
> 
> Und die Leute im Supermarkt dürfen für diese Geiz ist Geil-Denke mit langen Arbeitszeiten/schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen und einem Hungerlohn bezahlen.
> Vielleicht macht der Supermarkt ja auch ganz zu, und die Vielfalt sinkt.
> ...


 
Ich finde das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Wer sich an dem Geld stört, der soll eben einfach mal darüber nachdenken, das man die Spiele auch verschenken könnte.
Aber dennoch auch dazu was, als die Textilfabrik in Bangladesch abgebrannt ist, waren alle entsetzt. Aber mal ehrlich, ob ich ein 15 Euro T-Shirt von Marke X oder ein 100 Euro T-Shirt der Marky Y kaufe, die Arbeitsbedingungen ändern sich nicht, der Gewinn landet woanders. Ich denke, viele Leute wären bereit mehr auszugeben, wenn man die Gewissheit hätte, das Geld landet an der richtigen Stelle.

Zum Thema: Wie ich schon schrieb, ich finde es in Ordnung das dagegen vorgegangen wird. Ob nun Lizenz oder nicht, es schränkt die Freiheit ein. Vielleicht ist der Bereich Computerspiele nicht sehr relevant, aber es geht ja generell um Software. Da ist der Punkt schon ein Anderer.
Man liest immer wieder (auch hier), das wir Deutschen viel zuviel hinnehmen. Rente mit 67 usw. alles kein Problem. keiner geht auf die Straße, keiner demonstriert. Aber scheinbar gibt es genug Leute, die unendlich Verständnis für alles haben. Den meisten Deutschen geht es halt sehr gut und da wird man eben bequem. Da schluckt man lieber alle Gängelungen und Ungerechtigkeiten anstatt aktiv zu werden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Das sind Autos auch und trotzdem darfst du sie weiterverkaufen, oder Computer oder Smartphones.


Das ist richtig. Der Unterschied zu den Beispielen liegt aber darin, dass man eine Software nicht "komplett" kauft, sondern lediglich die Lizens Sie zu nutzen, plus entsprechende Medien. 
MfG


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2013)

@ M.Pain

Es wird dich vielleicht schockieren, aber ich habe seit 1998 kein Spiel verkauft.
Die Games, die ich nicht mehr nutze, sind für mich Sammelgegenstand, außerdem hat man vielleicht später wieder Lust darauf. Man sollte sich nur überlegen, was man kauft und nicht jeden Shooter mitnehmen, nur weil man gerade nichts zu tun hat. Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Die Games sind heutzutage im reinen Online-Geschäft ohne Hardcopy auf DVD recht schnell sehr günstig. Im Kino bezahlt man ja schon an die 13 € für 2,5 Stunden Vergnügen, das ist Wucher.
Bei den teureren PS3-Games bezahlt man eben die Lizenzgebühren an Sony mit, damit muss man auch leben oder kann eben keine PS3 benutzen. Der Weiterverkauf gebrauchter Konsolenspiele ist den Herstellern ein großer Dorn im Auge, möchte wetten dass das bei der PS4 nicht mehr geht.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, das die Diskussion um den Account in die falsche Richtung geht.
> Der Key sollte wieder de-registriert werden, das das man den weiterverkaufen und auf einem anderen Accout wieder registrieren kann.
> Abgesehen davon ist der Vergleich mit dem Auto unpassend. Man kauft bei Spielen wie auch generell bei Software inzwischen nur noch das "Nutzungsrecht". Mehr nicht. Man sollte inzwischen doch wissen, was das bedeutet, oder?
> 
> Nur News selbst: Grausam geschrieben. Tut mir Leid, anders kann ich das nicht bezeichnen. Keine Leerzeichen nach Satzzeichen, groß geschrieben, was klein sein sollte und umgekehrt, fehlende Satzzeichen und durch das alles insgesamt schwer zu lesen. Gerade hab ich nun bestimmt fünf mal gelesen und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was die Aussage dieses Satzes ist.


 
Genau das mit der De-Registration was du gesagt hast wäre die einfachste Lösung für die User und für z.B. Valve zum umsetzten.
Bei Adobe-Programmen ist das ja jetzt schon so. z.b. Acrobat X Professional.

Es ist auch richtig, dass im Grunde genommen nur eine Lizenz gekauft wird, dennoch müsste man diese Lizenz auch weiterverkaufen dürfen. Ob Lizenz, Spiel oder Bazooka-Kaugummi spielt da meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle.




belle schrieb:


> @ M.Pain
> 
> Es wird dich vielleicht schockieren, aber ich habe seit 1998 kein Spiel verkauft.
> Die Games, die ich nicht mehr nutze, sind für mich Sammelgegenstand, außerdem hat man vielleicht später wieder Lust darauf. Man sollte sich nur überlegen, was man kauft und nicht jeden Shooter mitnehmen, nur weil man gerade nichts zu tun hat. Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Die Games sind heutzutage im reinen Online-Geschäft ohne Hardcopy auf DVD recht schnell sehr günstig. Im Kino bezahlt man ja schon an die 13 € für 2,5 Stunden Vergnügen, das ist Wucher.
> Bei den teureren PS3-Games bezahlt man eben die Lizenzgebühren an Sony mit, damit muss man auch leben oder kann eben keine PS3 benutzen. Der Weiterverkauf gebrauchter Konsolenspiele ist den Herstellern ein großer Dorn im Auge, möchte wetten dass das bei der PS4 nicht mehr geht.




Ich hab auch noch nie ein Spiel verkauft, dennoch geht es hier ja einfach ums Prinzip und um die Rechte der User.
Klar ist Kino teurer als der torrent-Film, aber das ist ja nunmal ein ganz anderes Thema. Ausserdem zahlt man bei Kino die Infrastruktur der Anlage + Mitarbeiter + Anteil an Lizenzen.
Gratis spielt einem auch niemand den Clown vor (ES)


----------



## belle (31. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte nicht auf Torrents hinaus. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass ein mehrere 100 Stunden langes Rollenspiel eigentlich viel für 50€ bietet...


----------



## DarkMo (31. Januar 2013)

naja, bei nem spiel musst du für die hardware selbst aufkommen, im kino bietet der betreiber den spaß mit an. so gesehn hast du für nen game auch mal gern 1000€ hardware aufwand und wenn mans mal umrechnen mag: kA wie die statistiken aussehen, aber ich rechne mal 3 jahre hält son rechner im schnitt (bei vielen wird ja jährlich kohle reingepumpt ^^) und alle 2 monate nen game im schnitt will ich mal annehmen bei nem 1000€ rechner wie gesagt. 1000€ / (12 * 3) = ~30 ocken im monat. alle 2monate nen game hieße also ~55€ aufschlag für hardware -> 100-110€ für nen game (ohne strom, aber kA wieviel der wo ausmacht ^^). 110€ für 8 stunden spielspaß bei nem shooter als bsp (wobei 8h noch sp mäßig hochgegriffen is ^^) macht also 110/8 = ~14€/h. nen kinofilm für 13€ geht meist 1,5h -> stundenpreis = 13 / 1,5 = ~9€ - ma eben nen 3tel billiger 

bei rollenspielen oder onlinegames, die man "ewig" zoggt ohne laufend zu zahlen, sieht das natürlich anders aus, wie du sagtest. aber ich denke mal, die rechnung (sofern sie denn richtig is) zeigt einem ganz gut was.



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ja, weil es sich anscheinend anders  nicht rechnet (also zumindest kostendeckend gearbeitet werden  kann)...von Gewinn noch gar nicht mal zu reden.


 ja das is eben die frage, die sich mir hier stellt. was kostet denn mehr? die progger saßen auch vor 10 jahren schon täglich im büro un ham geschuftet. das kanns also ned sein. nur weil man jetz engine5 programmiert, heisst das ja ned, dass die engine1 von vor 10 jahren nur ein 5tel dessen gekostet hat. also, was kostet hier mehr?

einerseits der ganze drm rotz  was brauch man dafür? extra supporter, extra mitarbeiter, extra server!, extra gebäude/miete/strom. zudem kommen die dicken Firmen ala EA un blizzard auch gerne mit millionenschweren werbekampagnen an - war früher auch ned. zudem wird der kunde verprellt. es gibt keine testmöglichkeit mehr. betas werden dafür "missbraucht" und der entwickler regt sich drüber auf (der user is natürlich schuld). die schaufeln sich doch ihr eignes grab! un da soll man als kunde mitleid haben? der kunde ist könig gilt in dieser branche schon ewig ned mehr. scheinbar is langsam mal ein punkt erreicht, wo sie die grenze erreichen. ich sehe DAS eher als grund für die miesen, die sie einfahren.

und wenn die großen pleite gehen... wäre es denn der untergang? oder nen erholsamer schock vllt? die programmierer sind immernoch da mit ihren fähigkeiten. zudem will dieses "vakuum" gefüllt werden - und das wird es sicher. und wenn man nich nochma auf die nase fallen will, wird sich am markt dann sicherlich auch was ändern - zugunsten des kunden, ganz ohne gerichte. wenn die großen "sterben", blühen vllt die kleinen auf mit ganz neuen ideen und konzepten. es mag grausam und einfach klingen zu sagen "tjo, dann gehnse halt pleite" - aber ganz ehrlich: bau ich mist in meinem job, bin ich auch weg un darf zusehn. und die hier bauen mist am fließband und werden noch belohnt? ich bitte euch...


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ja das is eben die frage, die sich mir hier stellt. was kostet denn mehr? die progger saßen auch vor 10 jahren schon täglich im büro un ham geschuftet. das kanns also ned sein. nur weil man jetz engine5 programmiert, heisst das ja ned, dass die engine1 von vor 10 jahren nur ein 5tel dessen gekostet hat. also, was kostet hier mehr?


 
Zu den Programmierern kannste gerne nochmal nen paar hundert Leute mehr dazurechnen, Programmierer stellen im gesammten nur einen kleinen teil des Teams da. Spiele werden heute in etliche Sprachen übersetzt , das gab es früher nicht außerdem Syncronisiert. Es werden Leute aus allen möglichen Branchen gebraucht, alleine Interface und Ui werden von merehren Leuten aus merehren Branchen designt. Levels werden designt von Level Designern, Mechaniken werden durch Gamedesigner entwickelt, es gibt Artists die malen, es gibt Artists die modeln, Artists die die sounds machen, Ki wird durch spezielle Programmierer entwickelt. Die Liste kann man unendlich weiter führen. Die Leute werden außerdem alle bezahlt.


----------



## Spinal (1. Februar 2013)

Es werden aber auch mehr Spiele verkauft und somit sind die Einnahmen viel höher. Ich vermute mal, dass der Markt sich gar nicht so großartig ändern würde, wenn man die Spiele verkaufen kann. Ist ja nicht so, dass auf einmal 1/3 wegbricht oder so.

Edit: Und vor 10 Jahren waren die Produktionen nun auch nicht winzig klein. Zu C64 Zeiten saßen da vielleicht 5 Leute dran, aber 2003 waren Spiele wie Half Life 2 und Far Cry in der Entwicklung

bye
Spinal


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

Die Einahmen stehen aber mit Sicherheit nicht im gleichen Verhältnis zudem was an zusätlichen Personal + Auftragsarbeiten angefordert wird und das wird immer mehr. Neue Systeme werden irgendwann zu gewissen Standarts in Spielen und nur weil diese existent sind, verkaufen sich da durch nicht mehr Spiele. Zu mal man auch überlegen muss das für neue Studios eder Cent zählt und sich das kaum noch einer geben will ein neues Studio aufzuziehen. Weil es ein extrem hohes Risiko mit sich bringt sich mit existenten erfolgreichen Serien zu messen, zu mal muss man extrem talentiert sein um glaubwürdige Spiele zu entwickeln. Man liest oft genug Sachen wie ich bin nicht bereit 45 Euro für ein Spiel zu zahlen oder ich warte auf den Sale oder ich saug es mir etc.

Wenn ein Entwickler sowas liest wird dieser mit Sicherheit kein Risiko eingehen oder mit Publishern verhandeln, welches aber nötig ist um gute Spiele zu entwickeln.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2013)

Mir kommen gleich die Tränen, die armen Publisher...
Wir sollten unbedingt eine Spendenaktion für EA, Ubisoft, und vielleicht auch gleich für AMD starten?

Kurzfristiges Quartalsdenken, Gängelung der Kunden, innovationslose Games, und schlechtes Marketing machen den Publisher zu schaffen.
Ihr seid doch sonst immer so für den freien Markt. Und plötzlich müssen die Publisher gerettet werden? Und dass auch noch vor den bösen Kunden, die doch tatsächlich gebrauchte Games kaufen wollen. Eine Sache die es seit Jahrzehnten so gab. Unterstützt lieber gute Kickstarter-Projekte damit gute Entwickler endlich wieder gefördert werden, und nicht unter Zeitdruck Open Beta produzieren, die danach erst mit etwas Glück spielbar gepatcht werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

Das gleiche gilt für Kickstarter Proekte, das ist das selbe System.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2013)

Ist es nicht, da nach Ende einer erfolgreichen Spendenaktion die Entwickler alle Zeit der Welt haben ein ordentliches Game zu produzieren.
Getreu dem Motto von Blizzard, "done when it's done". Hier gibt es endlich die Möglichkeit für gute Entwickler zu zeigen, dass sie das Potential ihrer Ideen voll ausschöpfen können. Soll ich jetzt wirklich an Bsp. aufzählen, welche Fehler EA z.Bsp. in den letzten Jahren gemacht hat? Das wird ein langer Post....

Crowdfunding ist eine Gegenbewegung der Entwickler um sich von den Fesseln der Publisher zu lösen. 
Das System könnte gegensätzlicher zu den Publisher gar nicht sein....


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, da nach Ende einer erfolgreichen Spendenaktion die Entwickler alle Zeit der Welt haben ein ordentliches Game zu produzieren.


 
Das ist Wunschdenken es sei den man hätte alles Geld der Welt.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2013)

Wieso Wunschdenken?
Ein Teil des finanziellen Druck ist durch die Spenden weg. Selbst wenn der Entwickler noch zusätzliches Geld braucht, sind Verhandlungen mit den Banken erfolgreicher.
Du selbst warst doch immer ein Fan davon, dass die Entwickler sich lieber Zeit nehmen sollten. Bei Blizzard und D3 hast Du das immer verteidigt.
Oder zählt das bei Dir nur für Blizzard? Ich glaube Du unterschätzt die Möglichkeiten von Crowdfunding?

Wunschdenken ist es aber bestimmt, dass große Publisher nicht Geldgeil sind, dass der Zeitdruck keine bestimmende Größe ist, dass DRM wirklich notwendig ist, dass das Marketing besser wird (z.Bsp. wie beim jetzt insolventen THQ), dass das System der Publisher notwendig ist, dass man in Zukunft kundenorientiert arbeitet, und nicht wie aktuell quartalsgebunden.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

Ich sage nicht das sich Entwickler keine Zeit nehmen sollen. Nur kann man sich nicht so viel Zeit nehmen wie man will, Spiele werden in erster linie nie fertig es wird immer was rausgeschnitten das war schon immer so. Man kann gute Spielmechaniken bis ins unendlliche weiter spinnen. Der finanzielle Druck ist auch nicht weg, das einzige was nicht vorhanden ist derenige der sagt das Spiel muss etzt rauskommen das Budget ist überschritten. Was aber keinen Unterschied macht weil nicht unendlich Geld vorhanden ist. Das Spiel kommt dann raus wenn das Geld weg ist und nicht wenn alles wie gewünscht im Spiel vorhanden ist. Es gibt zb. auch Listen darauf können Features vom ganzen Team eingetragen werden und das wird dann nach Priorität geordnet. Da kommen dann solche Sachen drauf wie man kann die Charaktere so und so customizen oder Waffe X muss unbedingt den und den Effekt haben, da mit die Y Konversation entsehen kann usw.

Ich weiss das die Proekte  bestimmte Etappen haben bei so und so viel Kohle kommt dies und das dazu. Das Problem daran ist das man sowas meistens nicht sauber einkalkulieren kann, da bei bestimmten Features, Spielmechaniken etc. es zu Problemen kommen kann die monatelang anhalten. Es sei denn es sind Dinge die klar definiert sind und schon ewigen Bestand in Spielen haben. Ich bin nicht gegen Kickstarter oder gegen Entwickler die dir ihre Proekte darüber finanzieren.  Sehe es aber skeptisch und verspreche mir auch dadurch keine Neuerungen. Heißt für mich Spiele wie "Sir you are being Hunted" können problemlos darüber laufen aber AAA Titel in der Qualität von Skyrim, Borderlands, Metro, Bioshock usw. werden mit Sicherheit nie über Kickstarter erscheinen. Auch Star Citizen ist bisher nicht vergleichbar mit genannten Spielen. Aber wie gesagt die Zukunft wird es zeigen.


----------



## Spinal (1. Februar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Einahmen stehen aber mit Sicherheit nicht im gleichen Verhältnis zudem was an zusätlichen Personal + Auftragsarbeiten angefordert wird und das wird immer mehr. Neue Systeme werden irgendwann zu gewissen Standarts in Spielen und nur weil diese existent sind, verkaufen sich da durch nicht mehr Spiele. Zu mal man auch überlegen muss das für neue Studios eder Cent zählt und sich das kaum noch einer geben will ein neues Studio aufzuziehen. Weil es ein extrem hohes Risiko mit sich bringt sich mit existenten erfolgreichen Serien zu messen, zu mal muss man extrem talentiert sein um glaubwürdige Spiele zu entwickeln. Man liest oft genug Sachen wie ich bin nicht bereit 45 Euro für ein Spiel zu zahlen oder ich warte auf den Sale oder ich saug es mir etc.
> 
> Wenn ein Entwickler sowas liest wird dieser mit Sicherheit kein Risiko eingehen oder mit Publishern verhandeln, welches aber nötig ist um gute Spiele zu entwickeln.


 
Schlecht geht es der Branche bestimmt nicht. Mal die ersten Google Ergebnisse zu dem Thema:

Studie - 17 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz bis 2017, PC trägt größten Anteil - OnlineWelten.com
Videospiele: Weltweit 56 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz - Am schnellsten wachsende Branche der Unterhaltungsindustrie
• Computer- und Videospiele - Umsatz in den USA | Statistik

Sind zwar nicht tagesaktuelle Zahlen und es gibt einen leichten Rückgang, aber der Umsatz hat sich in von 2000 auf 2010 mehr als verdreifacht. Die Branche hat sich halt verändert, kleine Spiele haben es deutlich schwerer sich durchzusetzen.
Aber die Möglichkeiten bzw. die Produktivität durch fertige SDKs gestiegen. Die Cryengine 3 ist zum Beispiel für nicht kommerzielle Nutzung sogar kostenlos.

Was meinst du eigentlich damit, dass man extrem talentiert sein muss um "glaubwürdige Spiele" zu entwickeln? Also was ist an Crysis oder Dead Space usw. glaubwürdig? Ich denke, bei hunderten Leuten an Personal müssen schon an der richtigen Stelle die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen werden, aber dass ein einzelner extrem talentiert sein muss halte ich nur bedingt für richtig.
In dem Zusammenhang gab es mal einen ganz interessanten Artikel in einem Magazin, bei Interesse suche ich den nochmal raus. Da ging es um Spielentwickler die "feststeckten". Die ein Spiel machen und feststellen, es macht keinen Spaß und daran (fast) verzweifeln.

Und noch was zu den 45 Euro. Der Markt bestimmt den Preis. Früher gab es viel weniger Spiele. Heute kommen mit Sicherheit gut 10 Spiele pro Jahr auf den Markt, die ich interessant finde. Davon kaufe ich mir 5 zum vollen Preis, bei den anderen warte ich lieber. Für mich existiert sowieso ein absolutes Überangebot an guten Spielen, soviel Zeit habe ich gar nicht. Ich erinnere mich an Far Cry und Half Life 2. Absolutes Must-Have für mich, auch wegen der tollen Technik. Heute sind solche Sachen seltener.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, da nach Ende einer erfolgreichen Spendenaktion die Entwickler alle Zeit der Welt haben ein ordentliches Game zu produzieren.
> Getreu dem Motto von Blizzard, "done when it's done". Hier gibt es endlich die Möglichkeit für gute Entwickler zu zeigen, dass sie das Potential ihrer Ideen voll ausschöpfen können. Soll ich jetzt wirklich an Bsp. aufzählen, welche Fehler EA z.Bsp. in den letzten Jahren gemacht hat? Das wird ein langer Post....
> 
> Crowdfunding ist eine Gegenbewegung der Entwickler um sich von den Fesseln der Publisher zu lösen.
> Das System könnte gegensätzlicher zu den Publisher gar nicht sein....



Ich finde Crowdfunding auch sehr gut, aber der große "Boom" macht mich auch skeptisch. Erinnert mich etwas an die Zeit, wo alle Leute in irgendwelche Internetunternehmen investiert haben und am Ende bei vielen Firmen nichts rumgekommen ist. Ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten "großen" Crowdfunding Projekte rauskommen und wieviele Projekte gar nicht erst fertig gestellt werden.

Ist alles nur meine Meinung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Was meinst du eigentlich damit, dass man extrem talentiert sein muss um "glaubwürdige Spiele" zu entwickeln? Also was ist an Crysis oder Dead Space usw. glaubwürdig? Ich denke, bei hunderten Leuten an Personal müssen schon an der richtigen Stelle die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen werden, aber dass ein einzelner extrem talentiert sein muss halte ich nur bedingt für richtig.
> In dem Zusammenhang gab es mal einen ganz interessanten Artikel in einem Magazin, bei Interesse suche ich den nochmal raus. Da ging es um Spielentwickler die "feststeckten". Die ein Spiel machen und feststellen, es macht keinen Spaß und daran (fast) verzweifeln.


 
Nein Spiele entstehen durch merehre Leute nicht durch einzelne da hast du Recht, wenn die Gamedesigner oder Director zb. absolut fehl am Platz sind schlägt sich auf das ganze Spiel. Weil die die Strippen in der Hand haben und das ganze Team leiten. Diablo 3 wäre etzt ein Beispiel, ay Wilson war der falsche Mann für den ob. Man muss dazu sagen das Diablo aber auch nicht sein Kaliber war, was keine Schande ist kaum emand ist in der Lage sowas wie Diablo in die Hand zu nehmen. Er ist bestimmt auch talentiert aber nicht so talentiert das er Game Director von Diablo sein kann. Wenn man ein Spiel entwickelt und es macht keinen Spass muss man die Idee verwerfen und von vorne anfangen. Das ist Gang und gebe das erste Diablo war zb. mit Knetfiguren und rundenbasiert.   

Glaubwürdige Spiele in dem Sinne das du dem Spiel das Szenario abnimmst.

Ob es der Branche schlecht oder gut geht spielt keine Rolle. Gut geht es der Branche wenn die Kunden die Spiele kaufen, schlecht wenn die Kunden unzufrieden sind.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2013)

Genau, und nicht wenige Kunden sind sehr unzufrieden, und haben dem PC den Rücken zugekehrt.
Man darf es nicht vergessen, der PC war einmal die Leadplattform für Games.

Und die Contentindustrie selbst, hat einen nicht gerade unwichtigen Anteil daran.
Es gibt noch andere Faktoren, wie z. Bsp. schwindende Kaufkraft, weniger Freizeit u.s.w., aber der schwarze Peter ist bei der Industrie selbst zu suchen.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Genau, und nicht wenige Kunden sind sehr unzufrieden, und haben dem PC den Rücken zugekehrt.


 
Der Pc ist immer noch Leadplattform für Games, weil ohne Pc garnichts geht. Nur wird der Pc als diese nicht genutzt.


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Februar 2013)

Mir ist das egal . Ich bin manchmal davon überrascht wie billig man dort an spiele kommt .. 50 % oder 90 %  .seit steam diese angebote macht muss ich mir diese spiele nicht illegal downloaden .

der service von steam ist perfekt . ich sehe kein grund auf veränderung .


gruß dom


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2013)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Mir ist das egal . Ich bin manchmal davon überrascht wie billig man dort an spiele kommt .. 50 % oder 90 %  .seit steam diese angebote macht muss ich mir diese spiele nicht illegal downloaden .
> 
> der service von steam ist perfekt . ich sehe kein grund auf veränderung .
> 
> ...


 
Doch, ein Grund sehe ich schon. Was mich an steam stört ist, wenn ich ein uncut game kaufe und es per steam freischalte, dass es dann teils in die deutsche cut umgewandelt wird. Bzw. kann man ja mit nem deutschen account keine uncuts kaufen. Wäre das nicht hätte ich mir sicherlich schon das ein oder andere game dort gekauft.

MfG

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2013)

Das liegt aber einzig und allein daran das die Leute von der Usk einen an der Latte haben.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2013)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> seit steam diese angebote macht muss ich mir diese spiele nicht illegal downloaden .



Das *musstest* Du auch vorher nicht


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das liegt aber einzig und allein daran das die Leute von der Usk einen an der Latte haben.


 
Das stimmt aber dennoch ist das für mich als Verbraucher, ich sage extra leider, so lange keine Lösung bis das komfortabel machbar st.

MfG


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ganz klar für einen Wiederverkauf der "gebrauchten" Spiele.


----------



## Kondar (5. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Doch, ein Grund sehe ich schon. Was mich an steam stört ist, wenn ich ein uncut game kaufe und es per steam freischalte, dass es dann teils in die deutsche cut umgewandelt wird.
> Bzw. kann man ja mit nem deutschen account keine uncuts kaufen.
> Wäre das nicht hätte ich mir sicherlich schon das ein oder andere game dort gekauft.
> 
> ...


 
Welche Spiele den?
Ich habe ein deutschen Steam Account und habe verdammt viele ab18 / indizierte Spiele.
Ich kenne nur ein Spiel (Dead Rising) was man nicht ohne Probleme in DLand kaufen & zocken kann.
[=> habe daher mir die Retail gekauft was aber MS DRM hat].


----------



## DaStash (5. Februar 2013)

Zum Beispiel bei Left for Dead wurde es so gemacht. Uncut gekauft, deutsche gepatched und das konnte man nicht "ohne weiteres" umgehen. Und genau da habe ich kein Bock drauf. 

MfG


----------



## >M.Pain (5. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel bei Left for Dead wurde es so gemacht. Uncut gekauft, deutsche gepatched und das konnte man nicht "ohne weiteres" umgehen. Und genau da habe ich kein Bock drauf.
> 
> MfG



Diese Probleme haben wir hier in der Schweiz nicht.


----------



## DaStash (5. Februar 2013)

Ja schön. Ich freu mich für euch. Das ist ja auch der Grund warum ich Spiele-technisch oftmals eure und nicht die deutsche Binnenkonjunktur ankurbel.ä  Nur bei Steam geht das nicht und so lange das so ist, kommt dieses Modell für mich nicht wirklich in Frage.

MfG


----------



## Research (7. Februar 2013)

Mal an die ganzen: Ohne DRM geht nicht und Publisher produzieren fast für 0, wieso funktioniert es denn u.A. mit The Witcher?
CD-Projekt müsste nach eurer Logik schon nach dem ersten Spiel Pleite sein.

An Österreich, ich freue mich auf die nächsten € Steuergelder die in euren Staatssäckel gehen, und nicht in den deutschen, weil ich in DE wie ein bevormundetes Kleinkind behandelt werde wenn ich meine Unterhaltungsware (Spiele, Filme...) kaufen möchte.


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Februar 2013)

- bestelle mein Zeug auch in Ösi-Land (bin ja keine 40 KM von der Grenze weg)

sehe es nämlich net ein etwas zu kaufen das zensiert ist, obwohl eine Zensur ja nicht stattfindet (angeblich - siehe GG)

naja, es ginge schon Ohne DRM, wenn man realistische preise verlangen würde (rund 40 EURO (früher haben spiele 79,90 DM gekostet d.h. rund 40 Euro) aber heute? 45 oder sogar 50 Euro), gute spiele produzieren würde (nicht immer aufgüsse von dem was im vorjahr war z.B. Fifa oder sowas) etc. (könnte mich hier drüber echt länger auslassen)

naja das es klappt sieht man wie schon mal erwähnt wurde an "The Witcher" und an manchen Indie-Games 

mfg LAX
ps: finde diese Klage OK - ich meine wenn ich ein Ding (auch wenn es nur ein Recht ist) erwerbe, dann sollte ich dieses auch weiter verkaufen dürfen!


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2013)

Was ich nicht wusste ist das CD Project sogar ab der Börse ist!

Und man kann das auch bei Minecraft sagen, da gibt es auch viele Raubkopien


----------



## Research (7. Februar 2013)

An der Börse?

Edit: Tatsache: http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/CD_Projekt_RED-Aktie


----------

